# Daycare workers repeatedly force a mask on a 2 year old toddler



## John cycling (Sep 27, 2021)

This is disgusting!!!
*Daycare workers caught on camera abusing a 2 year old toddler.* <--
*No one should be trying to force a mask on to anyone, certainly not on a 2 year old toddler.*

*Low level of oxygen* <-- in adult from wearing a mask in just a few seconds.
*High levels of CO2** <-- in 11 year old child* from wearing different masks in just a few seconds.
Testing of other types of masks, including *high levels of carbon dioxide under face shields at 9:17.* <--


----------



## Shero (Sep 27, 2021)

To treat a 2 year old like that,makes me mad!!


----------



## Shero (Sep 27, 2021)

Shero said:


> To treat a 2 year old like that,makes me mad!!


Yes, it makes me angry too John!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2021)

John cycling said:


> This is disgusting!!!
> Daycare workers caught on camera abusing a 2 year old toddler. <--
> No one should be trying to force a mask on to anyone, certainly not on a 2 year old toddler.


It's not disgusting.  I know it must be hard to keep a mask on a two year old, but if that is the requirement to keep him and other children safe from being infected with a deadly virus, then that's what they have to do.  I think the mother should have worked with the child and gotten him used to wearing the mask, the poor daycare workers have enough on their plate than to deal this.

That is hardly abuse, can't believe the exaggerations from the anti-mask people.  They could call the mother to get the child, but that was just a couple of minutes in time.  I wonder if the child complied and was calm a half hour later, you wouldn't see that video now, would you?  Not surprised it was passed around by anti-maskers on a social media platform like facebook, lol.  If that is a heartbreaking video, these fools need a reality check. 

If the mother can't introduce wearing a mask to her child, then she shouldn't have him in a daycare facility.  Take care of him herself or get a relative or friend.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 27, 2021)

My mom--a retired nurse anesthetist--has been trying to spread the word from the beginning that small children are more susceptible to CO2 build up due to body size.  Research has shown that CO2 risk lessens around age two, but I cannot imagine consistent compliance with mask wearing ...attention spans at that age are just not developed enough for consistent compliance with anything.  The woman in the video was very positive in trying to get the child to keep the mask on but was unsuccessful.  I wonder if face shields that didn't press tightly against the mouth and nose might work better at that age.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 27, 2021)

A 2yr old...really  Their immune system is soooo strong. If they should happen to get the virus.. their system will fight it off before it spreads.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 27, 2021)

John cycling said:


> This is disgusting!!!
> Daycare workers caught on camera abusing a 2 year old toddler. <--
> No one should be trying to force a mask on to anyone, certainly not on a 2 year old toddler.



That was in no way abusive.   The woman tried positive reinforcement, encouragement. He didn't like it, was irritated as all get out, but not abused.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> That was in no way abusive.   The woman tried positive reinforcement, encouragement. He didn't like it, was irritated as all get out, but not abused.


Exactly!  The child wasn't even crying, just yelling and throwing a mild temper tantrum.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 27, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Hyperbole.   The woman tried positive reinforcement, encouragement. He didn't like it, was irritated as all get out, but not abused.


He's 2 yrs old...it was irritating.  If a woman says NO and someone continue to force the issue is it abuse??????


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> He's 2 yrs old...it was irritating.  If a woman says NO and someone continue to force the issue is it abuse??????


Apples and oranges there Ladybj, come on now.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 27, 2021)

John cycling said:


> This is disgusting!!!
> Daycare workers caught on camera abusing a 2 year old toddler. <--
> No one should be trying to force a mask on to anyone, certainly not on a 2 year old toddler.


OMG!!!!!!  I agree 2 years old.  I can barely wear a mask in the store.  I can't wait to take it off when I leave the store.  The 2 year old has no understanding of what's going on.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 27, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> He's 2 yrs old...it was irritating.  If a woman says NO and someone continue to force the issue is it abuse??????



I don't think it's right because as I said above, a two year old is not old enough to do much of anything consistently, especially if it's irritating and masks certainly are.  As for the worker, she is trying to adhere to the laws of her state and doesn't have a choice but to do so.  I think a mask mandate for two year olds is unreasonable and face shields should be an acceptable alternative.  They could be made fun with spaceman antennas, floppy ears, tiaras...


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 27, 2021)

D


SeaBreeze said:


> Apples and oranges there Ladybj, come on now.


Depends on how we look at it. Your apple and oranges may look different than mine.. just as well as the 2 year old.  There is no way I would allow anyone to put a mask on my 2 year old. Thankfully my babies are grown.  Are they going to start masking infants???  Mask can cause breathing issues.


----------



## Shero (Sep 27, 2021)

Yes, we need to protect children and a mask for children must be carefully handled. It takes a long time to train a child to something so new. It is not the day worker’s job. She should not have done what she did, trying to force the child, she should get the parent to the center. A better and kinder way is always the answer, like this:


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 27, 2021)

Those 2 year olds are never satisfied with anything we do for them. We should put them all in to institutions (day care centers) and play pens until they conform


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 27, 2021)

John cycling said:


> This is disgusting!!!
> Daycare workers caught on camera abusing a 2 year old toddler. <--
> No one should be trying to force a mask on to anyone, certainly not on a 2 year old toddler.


Just bribe the little dude with candy. There is nothing disgusting or disturbing about that video.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2021)

Shero said:


> Yes, we need to protect children and a mask for children must be carefully handled. It takes a long time to train a child to something so new. It is not the day worker’s job. She should not have done what she did, trying to force the child, she should get the parent to the center. A better and kinder way is always the answer, like this:


I was just about to post that video, thanks for putting it up Shero.  The mother knew her child would be in daycare, and in my opinion, it was her obligation to get the child used to wearing a mask.  That is not the job of the daycare workers, they have their own jobs to do.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> D
> 
> Depends on how we look at it. Your apple and oranges may look different than mine.. just as well as the 2 year old.  There is no way I would allow anyone to put a mask on my 2 year old. Thankfully my babies are grown.  Are they going to start masking infants???  Mask can cause breathing issues.


Then you have to keep your kid out of daycare if that's the health rule during a pandemic, simple as that.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 27, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Then you have to keep your kid out of daycare if that's the health rule during a pandemic, simple as that.


You are absolutely right... if that is the health rule.  Thank God I do not have a 2 year old child, nor grandchild.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> You are absolutely right... if that is the health rule.  Thank God I do not have a 2 year old child, nor grandchild.


If I did, I would rethink putting them in a public daycare center until this pandemic was behind us.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 27, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> If I did, I would rethink putting them in a public daycare center until this pandemic was behind us.



Agreed.  There's no way to contain contagion in a building full of toddlers.  They cannot understand the concept of infection control and do not have the attention spans to adhere to safe practices for very long even with appropriate encouragement and prompting.  Depending on a parent's commute time, a child may be at daycare for nine hours.  It only takes a few seconds to transmit a virus.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 27, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Those 2 year olds are never satisfied with anything we do for them. We should put them all in to institutions (day care centers) and play pens until they conform


They probably feel the same way about adults...we all belong in play pens...


----------



## Shero (Sep 27, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I was just about to post that video, thanks for putting it up Shero.  The mother knew her child would be in daycare, and in my opinion, it was her obligation to get the child used to wearing a mask.  That is not the job of the daycare workers, they have their own jobs to do.


Yes, Seabreeze, it is amazing how children learn through games. When our boys were little for eg, and did not want to clean their teeth, we had the Mr .Toothbrush game


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 27, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> It's not disgusting.  I know it must be hard to keep a mask on a two year old, but if that is the requirement to keep him and other children safe from being infected with a deadly virus, then that's what they have to do.  I think the mother should have worked with the child and gotten him used to wearing the mask, the poor daycare workers have enough on their plate than to deal this.
> 
> That is hardly abuse, can't believe the exaggerations from the anti-mask people.  They could call the mother to get the child, but that was just a couple of minutes in time.  I wonder if the child complied and was calm a half hour later, you wouldn't see that video now, would you?  Not surprised it was passed around by anti-maskers on a social media platform like facebook, lol.  If that is a heartbreaking video, these fools need a reality check.
> 
> If the mother can't introduce wearing a mask to her child, then she shouldn't have him in a daycare facility.  Take care of him herself or get a relative or friend.


Children at daycare in Sydney are not required to wear masks but they are required to wear a hat and sunscreen when playing outside. Sun safe policy is a requirement for the licence. 

Two year olds have minds of their own and can be obstinate. I doubt that this little boy will be scarred for life by this encounter.

Two year olds can get Covid. I personally know of one little one who did. She was infected by her grandparents, who also infected her mother. The child was not very sick but her mother and grandfather were hospitalised with breathing difficulties. Infected children can infect other children as well as members of their own family and they can infect the day care staff. 

What happens when the staff get sick and have to stay home (or are hospitalised), not randomly one at a time but all at the same time? The centre must close for deep cleaning and possibly for at least 2 - 3 weeks until the staff are fit to resume their duties. One little one with symptomless Covid could cause all of the above. Parents would be very unhappy if that were to happen.

Hands up anyone who thinks the staff should be regularly swabbing the kiddie's nostrils to keep everyone safe?  Now that would indeed be traumatising for everyone.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> Children at daycare in Sydney are not required to wear masks but they are required to wear a hat and sunscreen when playing outside. Sun safe policy is a requirement for the licence.
> 
> Two year olds have minds of their own and can be obstinate. I doubt that this little boy will be scarred for life by this encounter.
> 
> ...


Thanks Warrigal, you make some good points there.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 28, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> Children at daycare in Sydney are not required to wear masks but they are required to wear a hat and sunscreen when playing outside. Sun safe policy is a requirement for the licence.
> 
> Two year olds have minds of their own and can be obstinate. I doubt that this little boy will be scarred for life by this encounter.
> 
> ...


So now they must wear hats and sunscreen to play outside! How stupid is that!! Is there a line of lawyers and doctors standing across the street to make certain of these "life saving" procedures?


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 28, 2021)

The world is going mad.  People seldom think for themselves and don't know what is right or what is wrong.  Whatever they are fed by the media on the smartphones or TV, they believe as the gospel truth.  When I was young there was such a thing as "common sense."


----------



## Jules (Sep 28, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> When I was young there was such a thing as "common sense."


That’s exactly what the workers in the daycare are using.


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2021)

Unfortunatly the child has to be wearing a mask to be in that play centre.
The parents of that child should have worked with him getting him used to wearing a mask if that is the requirement.


----------



## Shero (Sep 28, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> So now they must wear hats and sunscreen to play outside! How stupid is that!! Is there a line of lawyers and doctors standing across the street to make certain of these "life saving" procedures?


Maybe you have not been to Australia and felt the rays of the Aussie sun. I am finding out how useful a hat is and sunscreen are. The other day I thought I would tan my thighs so sunbaked and was burnt, painful.


----------



## chic (Sep 28, 2021)

His parents should take him out of that day care and make other arrangements for him. The poor child was so plainly miserable. How can a parent bear that?


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 28, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> So now they must wear hats and sunscreen to play outside! How stupid is that!! Is there a line of lawyers and doctors standing across the street to make certain of these "life saving" procedures?


The Australian sun causes skin cancers as people of my generation can attest.
Sunburn was accepted as a trivial if painful injury when we were children.
Now those of us who haven't died from melanoma have to have regular sessions with the GP and plastic surgeons dealing with the consequences.

No hat, no play was introduced to encourage wearing of hats when playing outside. Every school and preschool now has expensive shade awnings to protect the children from the hottest part of the day. Nevertheless, broadbrimmed hats are part of school uniforms everywhere in Australia.




Preschool



 
Primary school


----------



## Della (Sep 29, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> *Take care of him herself* or get a relative or friend.


Yes!  What a concept!  

Too many young mothers think they "have to" work, but in low income families the costs of, daycare, transportation, and nice clothes for the job make it actually cheaper for the mother (or father) to stay home with the child.   We're living an average of 75 years, five years out of that life to raise our own children shouldn't be such a sacrifice.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2021)

Della said:


> Yes!  What a concept!
> 
> Too many young mothers think they "have to" work, but in low income families the costs of, daycare, transportation, and nice clothes for the job make it actually cheaper for the mother (or father) to stay home with the child.   We're living an average of 75 years, five years out of that life to raise our own children shouldn't be such a sacrifice.


Well, I don't deny any woman the right to go out and work, even if she has children.  My mother was a stay at home housewife but that was back in the 40s and 50s.  Things are different today and every woman has her own personal situation to deal with.

I _did _mean that if it was important for her to use daycare, then she would have to see that she followed the COVID safety requirements, meaning introducing her toddler to mask wearing, etc.  The kid can't throw a fit every time a daycare worker needs to adjust the mask for them, that's for sure.

  There are probably women with daycare services in their homes who wouldn't even care about masks, I knew a few neighbors like that in the past who watched other people's children, that was way  before coronavirus though.

I don't have any kids, and if I did I would probably want to be home to raise them.  But that would depend on my husband's salary, where we lived, etc.  Lots of factors involved.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2021)

Shero said:


> Maybe you have not been to Australia and felt the rays of the Aussie sun. I am finding out how useful a hat is and sunscreen are. The other day I thought I would tan my thighs so sunbaked and was burnt, painful.


The sun is strong here in Colorado too, lots of skin cancer cases around.  Many wear hats with brims, etc.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 29, 2021)

John cycling said:


> Daycare workers repeatedly force a mask on a 2 year old toddler
> This is disgusting!!!



   Outrage over an uncooperative toddler- really???   That is *millennial thinking*, when I was growing up a 2 year old would have gotten a paddling for being non-compliant.


----------

